# Elijha coming Saturday



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

Poor baby is so skinny


----------



## terryjeanne (Jul 13, 2007)

Is this a new dog you've adopted? I'm sure he'll blossom with TLC.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes he was found chained to a tree and starving. He has what appear to be burn marks (maybe from a cigarette?). He does not know how to play and is severely underweight. He'll be here around 11am tomorrow.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

ohhhh...he looks like he is a sweety..good luck and more pictures please


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Good for you to help this wonderful dog. He is beautiful. I adopted my Inga from similar situation.. She was about 1/2 of what she should have weighed, chained to a tractor and had been shot because "she didn't come when she was called" She grew to be the most amazing wonderful dog anyone could hope for. I bet with love and some good food. This dog will do the same thing. I love the name! He is Gorgeous. I can't wait to see how he looks when he fills out some.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks. Hopefully Santa will bring me a camera otherwise there won't be new pics of him for awhile.

Inga: What did you feed her to help her put on weight? This guy's so skinny it's scary.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I feed a few different brands and rotate through them. Canidae, Innova, Chicken soup and Fromm. Think small meals at least 4 of them a day. Dogs that have been starved will often gulp their food. They make special bowls for that. Some of them are very food aggressive as well so use caution. I hope the rescue told you all kinds of stuff about you to help you get started with this dog.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

He is NOT food agressive so I was planning on hand feeding him for awhile to help with any trust issues and to slow him down. His rescuer didn't know any better and let him eat all he wanted at first and he made himself sick.


----------

